# Has anyone tried teaching their hedgie tricks?



## shaelikestaquitos

I know hedgies can be very difficult animals to train (rather that they train you :lol, but I was wondering if anyone has ever trained their hedgie to do some sort of a trick?

I've seen hamsters, rats and other small animals doing tricks on youtube, so I was wondering if it was possible for hedgies to learn 

I ask because I love training animals. I am in the process of teaching my cat how to roll over on command ^-^ He already knows how to play fetch and to sit on command


----------



## fracturedcircle

i believe that Dawn Wrobel's book mentions teaching hedgies how to go through a colored door to get a treat or something to that effect.


----------



## krbshappy71

I put Riley in my bed and told him to sit, stay, sleep. He obeyed. Does that count?


----------



## Sunshiner

krbshappy71 said:


> I put Riley in my bed and told him to sit, stay, sleep. He obeyed. Does that count?


Hahahahaha! I don't think so..... unless we are all lucky to have trained hedgies! Pixel is extremely good at that one.


----------



## EryBee

Haha, yeah I tell Phinneus to sleep! Hide in your blankie! Good, now poop all over your wheel!


----------



## PJM

I tell Cholla "Poop on Daddy!" He's such a good boy!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

:lol: You guys are all so silly ^-^

Eh, I don't think I could get my hedgie to do any tricks anyway, he's much more of a cuddler than an active hedgie (he runs like crazy on his wheel, but the minute he's out with me he just splats on me :lol


----------



## schmelderz

Wha? I can't even litter train my hedgepig! and don't direct me to a thread about litter training cause I have tried all that and failed miserably! :lol:


----------



## PJM

Would this be considered a trick? Hehe, I've seen dogs do it.


----------



## Olympia

Well, it`s not a spectacular trick but I`m trying to teach Clémentine to come to me on command. I put my hand in her cage and use the word " viens " (which means "come" in french) and I lightly tap 2 fingers on the floor of her cage, some distance away from her. If she comes where my fingers are, she gets a treat and a lot of praise.  She only does it about 40% of the time and I got her to come to me twice by only tapping the floor with my fingers. I'm pretty sure she knows what I want all the times she refuses to do it, she's just trying to show me who's boss. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Awe, Cholla! So cute! :lol:
Is he asleep in that photo? lulz.

Olympia, that is quite a smart hedgie you have there


----------



## PJM

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Awe, Cholla! So cute! :lol:
> Is he asleep in that photo? lulz.


He tried to sleep. 
We wanted to play. 
He was not amused. 
But ate it anyway.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

:lol:
A hedgie would never deny delicious kibbles, regardless of how grumpy he is


----------



## tracie

shaelikestaquitos said:


> :lol: You guys are all so silly ^-^
> 
> Eh, I don't think I could get my hedgie to do any tricks anyway, he's much more of a cuddler than an active hedgie (he runs like crazy on his wheel, but the minute he's out with me he just splats on me :lol


One of my hedgies is like this. I call him snickers cause he is so sweet. And a little nutty.


----------

